# Help Epson Printer down



## Graphic50 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey folks I need some help. I received service code 10004 on my Epson 4880. Anybody know what this is???? Cant seem to find info Thank you, Jim


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

Don't know what this means, but here you go: 

Epson “ResultCodeExtended” Errors 

10001 invalid CO I/F
10002 invalid Port
10003 invalid DeviceName
10004 invalid property index
10005 invalid property value
10006 function not supported
10007 no ASB data returned(Ver1.0 - Ver1.9), no input data returned (Ver2.0 -)
10008 Async Output busy
10009 incapable of the function
10010 invalid device mode
10011 re-open
10012 PeekRange invalid
10013 DispatchRange invalid
10014 Not claimed (Release method used)
10015 sync output timeout
10016 Port used by another
10017 HOST Port busy
10018 MICR mode
10019 device busy
10020 invalid INF file
10100 invalid SO version

You can contact Epson Support through there website.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Graphic50 said:


> Hey folks I need some help. I received service code 10004 on my Epson 4880. Anybody know what this is???? Cant seem to find info Thank you, Jim


Epson Stylus Pro 4880, FAQ - Technical Support - Epson America, Inc.

00010004	CR Motor encoder check error

Service Request errors in the range 00010004 - 000101D are related to a carriage movement problem. In some instances like paper jams, the carriage locking tab may be partially pushed in, causing the carriage locking mechanism to put a drag on the carriage or lock the carriage completely. This will cause a carriage error. Make sure the carriage locking tab is pulled to the left. Then turn the printer’s power off and release the carriage by pushing down on the cutter blade. Slide the carriage to the left and look for any paper that also may be restricting the carriage from moving freely.


----------



## Graphic50 (Jun 23, 2009)

Thank you for the responses. This is a great help. Still cant get the code to clear though.


----------



## thehand (Feb 12, 2011)

Don't worry, this is what you do:
There is a epson printer reset program, can't remember the name of it but type that in in google and you will easily find it, you can reset all your settings to zero but you will need windows operating system to install the program though and you should also look on YouTube for external ink waist desposal.
I use these methods and have saved so much cash other wise spent on a new printer or epson engineer 

(it's time to get your hands dirty)!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I think the Reset is for the Waste ink counter


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

If it's the Carriage Motor, it could be a seized wheel meaning the CR motor is working too hard or it could be that the tracks need greasing.


----------



## Graphic50 (Jun 23, 2009)

I want to thank all of you for your help. All info was awesome If I could buy you each a adult beverage I would.

Turned out that the code strip, The little clear one runs the length of the printer came out of the back of the head. Slides into a little groove. Plugged it back in about ten minutes ago and wooolaaa, Thanks again hopefully one day I can return the favor
Jim


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I bet you're happy. Good job.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

That's your encoder strip, it's a graticule so that the head knows where it is.
Cheers.


----------



## littabe (Feb 1, 2012)

hi
4880 10.000 I get the error, changed all the cables, connections were checked, but the error could not be removed ...

Do you have a living or able to solve this problem before?


----------

